# Adding Light to Snowblower.



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a 8hp snowblower I would like to add a light. I have a wire harness with three wires coming out of engine. A label on housing says I can put a light kit #5075 on it. So can I use a automotive fog light on it with a switch or is there other parts I need to add?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The system is 12 volts. A 3-wire system on an 8hp is probably at most, 7 amps. Volts x amps give you max watts. 12 x 7 = 84 watts. A auto fog-light will probably exceed this, you'll have to look it over or remove the lens and look at the bulb. OPE equipment often uses an auto marker bulb, an 1156. Old riders used a sealed beam, I believe it was a 4044 - been too many years since I've changed one to be sure - but it'll fit in a fog-light frame.


----------

